# Pen kit price list



## hanau (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking around came across an exporter from china that list bulk rate for pen kits.
http://marketplace.rusbiz.com/index...Office_Equipment_and_Accessories_and_Supplies

company that supplies them
http://www.rizheng-stationery.com/


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice prices.  Can I assume you will be running the group buy? [][]


----------



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2007)

I only saw a few kits and to be honest, almost none of them looks like the high quality kits we get elsewhere. i think I'll stick to paying $3 for a kit instead of $1.50 when I know what the quality is.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 21, 2007)

It is impossible to tell what they are from the listing. I find the prices very revealing. Note the barber sissors at 22 CENTS each when bought in large quantity. They will probably end up retailing in the U.S. for $10 to $20.


----------



## hanau (Mar 21, 2007)

No group buy from me i would screw it all up.
but i did contact them, min is 2000 per style at .63 cent per kit, but will work with a lower amount.

According to them they supply a lot of US turning suppliers.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 21, 2007)

Dollar to a donut says they are at least one vendor supplying PSI. Their part numbers are coincidental to a PSI reseller's. However, and I think we've talked about this before, what's the point of a cheap kit if the plating doesn't hold up?!?

Gary


----------



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2007)

Gary, not only that, but importing fees or tarriffs, warranty, QC, any any other number of fees or checks that a company has to go through with this stuff. Simply not worth it IMO for a cheap pen kit.

Now, if we could get high end kits and platings for 40% cost, that would open my eyes.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 21, 2007)

I think this is a good lead to persue and I will have one of our Asian business partners contact this manufacturer direct. My thought is to bring in samples and distribute them to IAP members and solicit their opininion. I will not ask IAP volunteers for any funds to do a review. 

-Peter-[]


----------



## hanau (Mar 21, 2007)

wood-of-1kind 
i got an email from them i could fwd to you with a price sheet if you would like.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hanau_
> <br />wood-of-1kind
> i got an email from them i could fwd to you with a price sheet if you would like.



Yes please, kindly forward the price sheet.My e-mail is pcribari@hotmail.com

Thanks.
-Peter-


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 21, 2007)

All the kits I looked at seem to be PSI, and I make a number of them. If the $0.63 includes the Black TN, I would be interested in the Premium Designer's since PSI only lists them in Gold. That price is even better for the BTn Polaris, but I'm not selling as many of those since the Sierra.

Peter, keep us posted.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> Peter, keep us posted.



I'm on the case chief.

-Peter-


----------



## hanau (Mar 21, 2007)

Peter 
i just fwd the email to you.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hanau_
> <br />Peter
> i just fwd the email to you.



Thank you.

-Peter-[]


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 21, 2007)

You may want to ask them about samples, they are generally more than willing to send a bunch of them.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 21, 2007)

They want $75 to send samples -- DAMHIKT! []


----------



## Mikey (Mar 21, 2007)

Better you know up front that they are going to charge you $$ for samples than to have them send a bunch of stuff, then turn around later and bill you $150+[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 23, 2007)

Their follow-up email says two things:
1. Provide a ship-to address and delivery account that will accept cost of shipping ONLY.
2. They've sold 80% of 1.3M kits in the USA last year alone.

I will see if I can arrange reciept of samples UNLESS someone else here wants to run with it.
If so, I will forward off-line emails.
Please advise.

Gary


----------



## edman2 (Mar 23, 2007)

Peter,
I also contacted a company for a direct supply several weeks ago. The 2000 minimum stopped me. I am sending you the info via email.
The prices look good but the shipping etc, could take away most of the fun!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Freddie. My Asian business correspondent is trying to convince this supplier to allow me to purchase a small sampling so I can distribute to willing IAP members that may want to provide input in regards to kit quality/plating. We have containers coming out of China often and so the freight account factor will not be a problem. Hope to report something (hopefully positive) by the end of next week.

-Peter-


----------



## arioux (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,
Peter,
Dont hassle with the sample, just buy few kits from woodnwhimshies, they get their kits from them. Slims are 1.59 single, 1.49 100+ and you can mix and match plating for discount. If you want to try them,i can send you a few kits (no charge) but you have probably already turned one of them if you buy a kit from one of the PSI reseller that sells the new "fancy" style pens.
You can have slims under 1.49 in quantity of 500 more.  Including rhodium and black titanium.  They are the same plating as the other.  24k stinks, chrome is ok , satin plating are good, rhodium and black TI is great etc... you all know the stoty[]
Altough i don't want to discourage your action, and i would really love to get better prices, (i buy my kits by the 100's), i'm not sure you will get that much saving after all the other cost and troubles, unless you don't count your time. On the good side, i can tell you that teir QC seems ok since i almost never get a bag with parts missing on unusable or transmission porblems.  As a matter of fact, in 3 years i got less problems with slims kit than any other kit that i do in a much lesser quantity.  But good luck and hope this turns out good for you.

Alfred


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sure these are the same kits PSI sells and WoodNWhimsies.com resells.
I've probably gotten 100 kits from WnW, with 1 missing part & 1 bad tranny.
With a 2000 per kit min., if a group buy were done, it'd probably be smart
to require minimum orders of 100/plating.

OT:
Just want to let y'all know that since I started communicating via email with
Dorothy at rizheng the Chinese SPAM caught in my filter has been working huge amounts of overtime.
Prior to that email, I wasn't getting anything from there. Coincidence?!?--I don't think so.
I'm just saying....

Gary


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Thanks Freddie. My Asian business correspondent is trying to convince this supplier to allow me to purchase a small sampling so I can distribute to willing IAP members that may want to provide input in regards to kit quality/plating. We have containers coming out of China often and so the freight account factor will not be a problem. Hope to report something (hopefully positive) by the end of next week.
> 
> -Peter-



We got through and established that they are indeed manufacturers rather than pen distributors. Initial telephone contact indicates that they want to do business with us. WE indicated that 'plating' and 'kit quality' was a concern of ours and they gave full assurance that their pens will hold up well against any test that we way want to conduct.

Will they send us samples? Possibly is the quick answer. One thing that we have learned in negotiating with a potential Asian partner is that you must have patience. They 'need' to check us out and feel assured that we are serious about conducting business. It's going slowly unlike the rapid N.A. pace that we are accustomed to. And in conclusion, I hope to have some more concrete news to share with IAP by the end of next week.

A little more patience with me Billy and hopefully I can get some samples out for testing here.

-Peter-[]


----------



## johncrane (Mar 29, 2007)

63 cents for all platings even black titanium  wow now thats darn cheap.[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 5, 2007)

Samples have been requested (cigar & CEO style) in black titanium. I will incur all shipping and duty charges to have these samples imported into Canada. Upon receipt I will ask for 'volunteer' IAP testers and thereby solicit their opinion regarding kit quality.

I will advise further once I have the samples in my posession. At this stage I do not know how many samples that they will actually be sending.

-Peter-


----------



## Draken (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd be happy to try out these samples, I have bushing for cigar, not sure about the CEO style thought.

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Grizzlyss (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Peter,
I too would be willing to try out the pen kits for you, as I to do have bushing for the cigar pen. But I will need CEO dimensions to find out if I have bushings for that model or if I need to buy some. For your consideration.

Sheldon


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 5, 2007)

Sheldon the CEO is a Penn State kit and the bushing is #pkceobu. Also the drill bit used is a "U"  kinda non standard size. If you have the fall catalog from Penn state its on page 29 





> _Originally posted by Grizzlyss_
> <br />Hello Peter,
> I too would be willing to try out the pen kits for you, as I to do have bushing for the cigar pen. But I will need CEO dimensions to find out if I have bushings for that model or if I need to buy some. For your consideration.
> 
> Sheldon


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 5, 2007)

Peter,
I don't really have the skill (yet) to offer to test kits.  I can, however, offer to help offset the costs you may incur from this endeavor.  If they turn out to be good kits, I would definitely be in for a good number.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Peter! Have I been patient enough?[]


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 6, 2007)

Peter, if you need more Cigar testers, I'd be willing to turn a few for you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

Peter, I would be willing to test either kit for you. The CEO I would have to by the bushings but I think I have the bit. Let me know and I will buy the bushings.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Thanks for the update, Peter! Have I been patient enough?[]



Billy as always you're very good. And thanks to all IAP members that have been so encouraging with this 'pen quest'.

-Peter-[]


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 6, 2007)

I can also be a tester if you need more help.
Thanks Peter!


----------



## latech15 (Apr 12, 2007)

Please add me as a potential tester and purchaser.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 12, 2007)

I am willing to test and will be a purchaser


----------

